# Musik Streaming



## SuperSaurfang (13. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
Ich höre sehr viel und gerne musik und liebe es auch neue bands/küntsler zu finden und rein zu schnuppern, dafür eigen sich musik streaming dienste wie spotify o.ä. sehr gut und das kostet ja auch die welt je nach dem was für ein abo man hat. 
noch schöner wäre es, wenn ich die musik auch mobil hören könnte, was derzeit nicht möglich ist. klar ich könnte mir ein smartphone kaufen, aber nur deswegen? nein, ich brauche sowas nicht und lehne sowas ab. 
musik downloaden mag ich auch nicht so gerne, weil dort auch mehr geld ausgeben kann als man evtl möchte

kennt irgendjemand eine möglichkeit spotify o.ä. irgendwie mobil hören kann ohne das ich mir ein smartphone oder tablet pc kaufen muss?


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Dezember 2013)

Worauf willst du denn die Sachen hören?


----------



## zoizz (14. Dezember 2013)

Spotify kann/darf man ja nur daher "umsonst" hören, da es nur gestreamt wird. Wird der Song "gedownloaded" (omg), verlässt man die Grauzone und besitzt das Lied. Und via Smartphone kommst du übers Internet an den Stream. 
Offline kommst du über einen teureren, legalen Weg nicht an deine Songs.


----------



## Tikume (14. Dezember 2013)

Kauf Dir nen MP3 Player der Apps supported und der auch eine Mobilfunkverbindung haben kann. Da gibt es viele verschiedene, weil es ein riesiger Markt ist.

Nein stopp, ist es ja gar nicht weil jeder ein Smartphone hat.


----------



## roschie (17. Dezember 2013)

also ich weiß das man bei spotify auch einstellen kann, dass man die Musik offline hören kann. Aber dann kannst du keine "neuen" Songs hören, sondern, die du im Vorfeld ausgewählt hast.


----------

